# Arm Rest



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

The allen key nut which holds the arm rest to the seat has broken causing the arm to fall off. Can this nut be replaced or will I have to get a complete new arm.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

you will probably have to drill out the remaining bolt without damaging the threads and replace with a high tensile bolt. 
Should be no problem to a DIY person so dont panic.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Just what I wanted to hear. Told Mrs Ollie the good news. She has now announced that when she took out part of the broken bolt there was a small spring with it which she now cannot find. Any idea what this may have been


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ollie33 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Just what I wanted to hear. Told Mrs Ollie the good news. She has now announced that when she took out part of the broken bolt there was a small spring with it which she now cannot find. Any idea what this may have been


Probably a spring washer.

Don't worry about it too much if that's what it was - they are easy enough to come by from any decent hardware shop, and it will only be there to provide tension for the armrest to swivel.

If getting the broken bit out proves difficult the hardware shop will also have a set of screw extractors. Not expensive, and they will tell you how to use them if you are unsure.

Dave


----------

